# They way it was meant to be ...



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

I posted, a few weeks ago, some pictures of a Merckx Corsa Extra frameset that I picked up from an eBAy seller in Stuttgart. It was NOS, never built, and perfect.

I finally got it all, almost, built up. and took it for a ride today.

The snow is melting so the roads are gritty and sloppy ............ just the way they should be for a bike from Belgium.

I am still waiting on a Nitto seatpost ( silver finish and setback) and I have not finished the front wheel yet ( the one in the picture will not be the wheel on the bike). I found a lovely pair of Mavic SSC Paris Roubaix 28 hole rims, and very quickly found a 28 hole Campy Record rear hub, so the rear wheel is done. The front wheel ? ( I ran out of gold coloured nipples(!  ) so it isn't finished yet)

Chorus 10 speed, and a dream to ride.

I think it looks better with mud on it.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks great built up, maybe you should bring that one South.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Looks great built up, maybe you should bring that one South.


Check your ( pseudo) emails


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

I am sorry, who are you and what did you do with the real TMB? He is a downtube shifter man on his classic lugged steel frames. Imposter!!!!

Well maybe not. That frame is a real beauty, one of the nicest I have seen--you have motivated me to finish my next Merckx project as well. You would look great on the on a Tutti Frutti kit-pink shorts maybe?? I don't ride my Merckxes in the muck, just can't bring myself to do it....

Congrats

b21


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

barry1021 said:


> I am sorry, who are you and what did you do with the real TMB? He is a downtube shifter man on his classic lugged steel frames. Imposter!!!!
> 
> Well maybe not. That frame is a real beauty, one of the nicest I have seen--you have motivated me to finish my next Merckx project as well. You would look great on the on a Tutti Frutti kit-pink shorts maybe?? I don't ride my Merckxes in the muck, just can't bring myself to do it....
> 
> ...


But just think, 

the Strong coming to me later this year will NOT be lugged steel and it will have Down-tube shifters!!

( my head is starting tio hurt)


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*You're*



toomanybikes said:


> But just think,
> 
> the Strong coming to me later this year will NOT be lugged steel and it will have Down-tube shifters!!
> 
> ( my head is starting tio hurt)


giving me a headache too.


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks great. In the first pic I can just see a truck coming by and splashing a puddle right onto it. If it were mine, I'd be on it at the time!
Nice work! How far did you go and where is the snow?
Dave
KC


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks,

Only about 25 miles. First ride on it so I was topping to adjust things as I went and then went home to give everything a good tighten and what not.

The snow is in Southern BC, leaving now. Mid February is normally when we start to lose the snow and see spring start to peek out.

We had a lot of ice this winter so nice to hear the water running now.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*svend and I did 25 today as well*

they had torn out the road in a certain section and we too went Paris Roubaix on our steelie steeds.yes they look good dirty
I'm gonna get a nitto stem and bar for mine so she's all silver


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

*lovely buildup*

I am too on board with the Retro modern approach. 10 speed modern comps with lovely alloy bits on a lugged Merckx. I have also been waiting on an offset alloy Nitto post, but it's on back order for the past year or so according to my LBS. I ended up buying a almost new older Campy Record 2 bolt seatpost for another project.
Do you have info on sourcing a new Nitto offset with microadjust?


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

orbeamike said:


> I am too on board with the Retro modern approach. 10 speed modern comps with lovely alloy bits on a lugged Merckx. I have also been waiting on an offset alloy Nitto post, but it's on back order for the past year or so according to my LBS. I ended up buying a almost new older Campy Record 2 bolt seatpost for another project.
> Do you have info on sourcing a new Nitto offset with microadjust?


Boy, I wish.

I really like the look of the Nitto post and simply cannot find any, which seems really odd.

I saw one on eBay a week ago and got tied up at work so missed the end.

I have taken the Thomson post out and put an older Super Record post in.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Have you checked Rivendell for a Nitto post? They've got them in their on-line catalogue (altho they are often out of stock on items). Also check Ben's Cycles in Milwaukee.


----------

